# Maisey, new SH



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My little Maisel Basil earned her Senior Hunter title this past weekend. She went 5 for 5 (skipped Junior) so I am super proud of her. She's almost 2 but still just a baby in my eyes. Her trainer has done such a great job with her. She's such a silly and goofy girl at home but becomes laser focused and mature when it's time to work, and she puts her whole heart into it. Love this girl so much.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

woo hoo!!!
congrats!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

so proud of Maisey! She is quite the dog!! xoxoxo


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That is just wonderful! You must be so proud of her  I hope you'll share a photo of her with her latest ribbons, sounds like she's earned a steak


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

nolefan said:


> That is just wonderful! You must be so proud of her  I hope you'll share a photo of her with her latest ribbons, sounds like she's earned a steak


I haven't taken a ribbon photo, but here she is about to eat her titling cupcake! Steak tonight, if I have time to grab some.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! Hope you are both enjoying your summer!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That is awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maisey also got her Seasoned title this past weekend. Her pro ran her one weekend while in Louisiana and I ran her this weekend. She needed four passes since she didn't have any Started points. She was very solid on everything except for the diversion bird. I'm afraid she has learned she can get away with switching on the diversion at tests, with me (def not the with the pro handling). We'll need to work on that before going into Finished. In Seasoned the judges won't fail you if everything else was solid, but in finished, they would. 

Molly's breeder contract barred me from registering her with UKC so I didn't pursue any HRC titles with her. We did run some tests but the points never counted. It was really awesome to title at my home club that I had been a member (and even a board member for two years). I had always worked the tests but rarely ran a dog, so this was great.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

woohoo good for you guys! You are right, HRC is fun!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> woohoo good for you guys! You are right, HRC is fun!


It is! I actually like having to use a gun!


----------

